# PawPrintRadio



## KIngs Of ContraFURcy (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks to PawPrintRadio Kings Of ContraFURcy the Awesome furry podcast have became partners and we now podcast every 7pm to 8:30 pm every Saturday on pawprintradio.com and check them out for awesome music 24/7


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 19, 2016)

Sounds good, but you should state on your site what timezone you're in.


----------



## KIngs Of ContraFURcy (Nov 19, 2016)

Central time and pawprintradio.com


----------



## ShadowPony (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Sounds good, but you should state on your site what timezone you're in.



All Events can be viewed here Events - Paw Print Radio
All events are converted to EST (Eastern Standard Time) we will soon have a time converter updated on the website


----------

